# w2: llamma 22 lr revolver



## w2 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi I'm new here so please advise me the proper way to inter a question. 
I just bought a llamma 22 lr revolver it looks like a 38 frame style
the problem is its difficult to eject spent casings 
once the ejector moves they pop right out
jusr is hard to move at first - it seems like they may be expanding 
in the cylinder right at the ejector like maybe just at the rim 
can anyone help me here?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Without meaning to be demeaning (pun intended), you have a cheaply-made pistol that has either dimensional or machine-finishing problems (or both).

Your pistol's chambers may be rough inside, and therefore "hang onto" the fired cartridges.
Or the chambers may be wrongly cut and badly sized, allowing the fired shells to over-expand and stick.
Or the cylinder itself may have too much fore-and-aft play, also allowing the spent shells to over-expand.
Or it could be something else.

I hope that you didn't pay a lot for it.


----------



## w2 (Jul 4, 2011)

payed 185.oo sure wish i'd waited - maybe i can trade it for a diffrent one 
i really want a mark 111 ss 22/45 by ruger think i'm gonna look around
might can find a used one - even blued would be ok


----------

